
Gog Galaxy 2.0 Beta – All your games and friends in one place - friedbeef
https://www.gogalaxy.com/en/
======
pull_my_finger
Does it have Linux support?

~~~
indentit
There are lots of references to "cross platform" on the page, so it seems that
the answer is likely yes (without having signed up for the beta myself to
fully confirm).

